
Goodbye PGP - swalladge
https://www.swalladge.net/archives/2020/02/19/goodbye-pgp/
======
bilekas
> WHY? I don't use it

I really like this write up, but for all the wrong reasons..

{if you see you're, you your I'm aiming towards the OA}

You're proving the reasons I and many others do.

>PGP users are a niche market That's another statement that is kinda strange..

> It's too hard. Just that. 'It's too hard. Just that. GPG has countless
> command line options'

Well... When you have no interest in it, you don't like it but you wrote an
article about it being wrong, so lets continue.

>Let it be known that I'm not just giving up! I still care about security and
privacy just as much as always. So what will I use instead of PGP?

Great idea, lets see what you have to offer... ('An ad-hoc web of trust
already exists though') 'No, it's not as secure as PGP can be'

You know you're feeding something not as secure.

So here is where I fall out. Good luck.

------
bilekas
Whoever wrote this really needs a bit more experience or advice from someone
who actually knows what they're talking about.

